# Headed to Matlacha



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Water is CLEAR and the fishing is good. Catching is a bit more difficult due to cold and super clear water but the fish are there. Sometimes not too bitey. Maybe bait would make them more cooperative/less spooky. I popped a bunch of snook on fly out in the cold and wind this AM. Been getting slams many days and resorting to catching a trout or 2 others. Have fun.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I'm glad to hear the water is clean. Thanks for the information, I will report back.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

We had a fun trip. Water was super clear as was reported by timogleason (thanks again). We caught snook, reds and trout and ladyfish (and a personal record Lizardfish on a plug, we moved immediately). The largest snook was only 18" and all were carefully released. The 18" snook's tail was really torn up, does anyone know why this is, is it due to spawning or something?

The weather really cooled off and the rains came on Friday and the fishing slowed down a bit, although when we had luck, it was in deeper water.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Glad you had fun. Had some crazy rain by the end of weekend. cold and windy now.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, I drove the boat from the Bridgewater to the ramp at the park in a downpour on Sunday morning. Thank goodness for Frog Togs.


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

The east side has still been pretty good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

saltyfly239 said:


> The east side has still been pretty good.


What are you selling?


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you selling?


We’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you selling?


Was going to be my LT10 but someone is already coming to pick it up. I've been watching the forum for years but havent participated much.


----------

